# Help needed please - Twinstar 900EA or Fluval 3.0 or???



## scubalove (4 May 2018)

My tank is 90cmx30x30, 22 gallon. It'll be an iwagumi with HC and hairgrass carpeting, doing DSM and possibly running CO2. 

I need suggestions on which LED light to get between Twinstar 900EA (for the look and color) and Fluval 3.0 (for programing), or if there is a better option please let me know.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Andrew Butler (4 May 2018)

scubalove said:


> Twinstar 900EA


Any reason to choose the EA over the E if looks are what you're after?
You can quite easily put a timer and an inline dimmer on if you just want to have a constant level of light OR if you want to be able to programme the intensity and create sunrise/sunset then you can do it - check this thread out
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/tc420-421.50781/


----------



## scubalove (4 May 2018)

I fell in love with the E the first time I saw it but their website says the glass' thickness must be 10mm in order to have it fit, mine is 8mm only. Buceplant.com did say it doesn't fit their UNS 90L (8mm). I wonder if I could put some silicone or paper on the rim to make it thicker? I've never seen that light in person to check that.


----------



## scubalove (4 May 2018)

Forgot to say thank you for the link, I'm checking it now


----------



## scubalove (8 May 2018)

I messaged Twinstar and they kept telling me not to get the E one but EA instead as the E won't fit. Anyone here has had 900E on 8mm glass or 900EA?


----------



## alto (8 May 2018)

I'd have a chat with Dave from Aquarium Gardens - he's been selling the Twinstar for ages (& seems a helpful sort )


----------



## scubalove (8 May 2018)

Thank you very much Alto, please keep me posted.


----------



## micheljq (11 May 2018)

As for me one of the first thing i look for is the warranty.

In Canada Fluval gives 3 years warranty which is better than what most companies give (usually 1 year).  I would check if it's the same in UK, i cannot tell.

In UK you have TMC Grobeam with 5 years warranty.  

Leds (even if rated 50000 hours) or other components of a ramp can fail, especially on poor designs.

Michel.


----------



## alto (11 May 2018)

micheljq said:


> In Canada Fluval gives 3 years warranty which is better than what most companies give (usually 1 year).



But Hagen reps Fluval, I had the most astounding experience with Hagen - never again


----------



## micheljq (15 May 2018)

alto said:


> But Hagen reps Fluval, I had the most astounding experience with Hagen - never again


What exactly did happen?


----------

